# Suggest me a good datacard ?



## Jim Kirk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello,
I want to buy a new datacard for fast internet. i am going through various cards but don't have much idea about them. My internet usage is around 5 gb per month. M not going into intense downloading, just fast surfing and little downloads. Some youtube, little bit of torrents.

I m looking in Reliance net connect, tata photon, mts. 

can you please suggest me the best one in regard to speed and cheaper rate plans.

Also, currently i am in karnataka (hubli), so please suggest me which will have better network coverage in this area. and yes, please tell me if i am going to buy a datacard in karnataka, then will it work in other states also like new delhi, mumbai etc.

regards in advance..


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 11, 2013)

please reply friends.....

I have to buy it soon friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2013)

data card is just a device.it is the sim which decides whether/how it will work outside home network(usually it does but speeds may vary & sometimes there is roaming charge).no idea about karnataka but i always suggest to test first before buying.almost all companies sales people happily give demonstration when asked.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 18, 2013)

I need it urgent friend. Should i call the reliance net connect demonstrator to show me an example of the device.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

yes.also ask clearly about all the charges included & data limits & remember that there is no truly unlimited data plan from any telecom company.all so called unlimited plan will reduce speed to a very slow 144kbps or even lower once you cross the FUP limit(usually 10gb a month).


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

Also remember, when you are checking out the demo, try it where you will be using the connection for most of the time. The demo may be seamless at the Reliance venue, but could be crawling or non-existent at your home.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 25, 2013)

Friends, what about the other unlocked datacard such as micromax, lava, huewei or other. Is that good to buy. Yesterday, i had a review for huewei at flipkart, which was saying about good speed and also wifi compatible...some soft wifi. Is that worth to buy. Please guide.

I am currently making my mind toward this model showing at Flipkart

and this another one >............also at Flipkart

the only difference among them is is that One is 14 MBPS and other 21 MBPS (i think). What do you think...Please reply


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2013)

your choice.both look fine & soft wifi means that with a software from huewei you can create a wifi hotspot using these dongles so other wifi devices can connect to your pc/laptop & share the internet connection through dongle.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 25, 2013)

So , is it really worth to buy. Should i go for it. or not. Please explain is there any problem occur in future with these devices or not. and what would be the approx. speed i get while browsing on 3g.

which one will be more better i.e. 14 mbps or 21 mbps....


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 25, 2013)

Get anyone. And speed generally depends on your operator, so choose your operator wisely.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2013)

for browsing you won't notice any difference above 4mbps.all these tall claims of 21mbps,25mbps,50mbps(4g LTE).....matters only when downloading & with such speeds your entire month limit of 10-15gb will be gone in 1-2 hours of downloading at full speed.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 28, 2013)

Will this data card also work with BSNL Prepaid SIM. I am Hubli, and BSNL is the only provider which have a good connectivity. So, i have to run this datacard on BSNL only. Now will it work ?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Unlocked data card will work with any sim. So if you are buying unlocked data card there will be no trouble regarding which sim to use.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2013)

simple test:if datacard is branded with some indian telecom company logo(like airtel,reliance,mts,vodafone,bsnl etc) then by default it is locked & can be used with that company's sim only but there are ways to unlock with some risk.if datacard has no such logo & simply has manufacturing company logo(like zte,huawei etc) then it is unlocked & can be used with any sim.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Oct 31, 2013)

Friends can you please tell me which network will provide the best 3g service in navanagar (Hubli) - Karnataka Region.


----------

